# Home employment



## PJBrooks (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeking employment from hospital that allows you to stay home


----------



## vishua53@gmail.com (Aug 8, 2011)

*Remote Coders*

Many hospitals are allowing their coder to work from  home. HCA  aka Columbia  are allowing their coder to work remote starting in October.


----------

